# T-8 or T-12?



## jackson1 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you don't have access to T-5 lights right now what is better to use a T-8 or a T-12?

This is for vegetable plants that i've now transplanted into 16 oz cups and that are waiting to go outside but the weather is not ready yet. 

So T-8 or T-12 you think?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 13, 2010)

*bot work fine man.. t8's are a lil smaller then the t12 .. so you can fit more together.. but for small veg such in your case.. either would work fine... i use t12 to veg my hosts... 8 bulbs in a 2'x4' tent.. works great..
LH*


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree man both work fine. I have found that the more compact bulb it is, the more heat it gives off. And by heat I'm talking a difference between it being slightly warm to the touch or slightly less warm to the touch lol, it's nothing to really worry about. I like the T-12 fixtures myself just because you can buy a 4' fixture at lowes for like 30 dollars. 

Whatever you get just make sure they are putting out 3000-5000 lumens and keep the bulbs an inch or so away so you can get tight node spacing on your plants.


----------



## viper (Mar 13, 2010)

yes , both will do the job but if i were to buy a new fixture i would buy t-8 .

The magnetic ballasts used in T12 fixtures are less efficient than the electronic ballasts used in the newer T8 fixtures , plus a small energy consumption when using t-8s

There are few differences between T8 and T12 fluorescent bulbs. T8 bulbs are smaller in diameter than T12 bulbs (1 inch vs. 1.5 inch) and are available in the same lengths. Both use the same combination of gases to produce light.

In addition , the magnetic t12 ballasts are being phased out and replaced by the electronic ballast .


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 13, 2010)

goof info guy's, thanks. I'm going to Lowes in a bit to pick up a nice T-8 light.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2010)

You do know that Home Depot carries double 4' T5 ballasts, right? They are about $30 or so each. If you're in Vegas area, I'd be glad to give you all my T8's and T12 ballasts and all the bulbs 6500K and 3000K for free. I'm sold on the efficiency of the T5 HO's over the T8's and T12's.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> You do know that Home Depot carries double 4' T5 ballasts, right? They are about $30 or so each. If you're in Vegas area, I'd be glad to give you all my T8's and T12 ballasts and all the bulbs 6500K and 3000K for free. I'm sold on the efficiency of the T5 HO's over the T8's and T12's.



I agree with the T5's, great light. I have a 2 foot T5 their under right now but they are getting big fast and so since they are vegetables i'm not that concerned about he light as much. However, I will get a nice T-5 4' light fixture of a serious lumen output of some kind and throw the T-8 in the garage over the work bench. I just got over run with some very fast growing vegetables and I didn't want to jump into a big T-5 without researching them more first so this is temporary. 

I don't live in Vegas but that is nice of you to offer. I will also look for the T-5 ballast at HD and see if I can build my own fixture.


----------



## viper (Mar 14, 2010)

i recommend using a mix of cool white and warm white lamps to get the best light spectrum from fluoros


----------

